# Does he look pygmy or crossed pygmy?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I decided to bring in a buck vs paying a buck fee. I found this adult pygmy buck i like his color i think he is a light Grey agouti with a white band. But my problem is he looks big compared to my girls. My girls are 20 inches the other is 17 inches. He is 23 inches and he looks a good foot longer then them i need to measure him but as soon as i got him he went into rut so ive been waiting for him to calm down. So does he look like a full dwarf buck or do you think he has something else standed size mixed in? I dont want to hurt my girls this is the first buck ive seen so im not sure if he is normal sized or not. The dark gray agouti is a young buck i also bought he is supposed to be a full pygmy he is 11 months old and is shorter and smaller then the adult buck. Is he a better option how much more do you think he will grow? He looks the same size as my 17 inch doe she is 12 months old.
Here is willy the light pygmy








here he is agian with Hank in the pic of to 1 side








And last both Hank and Willy eatting some hay


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say he is a Nigi Pygmy cross. That is my guess.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately Nigi/Pygmy cross...and is white with gray, not a pygmy pattern at all.
Though Hank is a "classic" medium gray agouti pattern, he's young and though the size of your yearling doe now, he will get bigger...not much but won't reach adult size til he's 3 years old. His ears are a bit long to be a full pygmy, they tend to have a shorter more upright ear so I'd have to say that he has some nigi in his lines too...without seeing his parents it's hard to guess as to how big he will be. I've used taller nigi cross bucks on my girls and have had few fixable issues, one thing I do try and make sure of though is that the does are long enough and deep enough in body to carry kids. Height of my does are anywhere from 18 to 21 inches and the 18 inch one will never be bred due to her very short body length. Nigi kids are more long and leggy than pygmy kids..pygmy babies are short and chunky.
My pygmy buck is 18" and will turn 7 April 1st...his kids have been thick big headed bricks...by big headed I mean that they have a wider brow than my nigi kids.
I'll try and get a pic up of Teddy(nigi/pygmy) and Hank(pygmy) together to show the contrast between them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think he's a nigerian/pygmy cross as well. Definately not purebred pygmy.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright so both might be a mix i was almost sure Willy was a mix but Hank i was sure was a full pygmy. So im guessing Willy needs to go. Love his color but dont want to hurt my girls. I never thought about the differences in pygmy and ND i had planed on using a fully Nigerian dwarf bucks in the future as i like the colors on them more. My Does i got in a rabbit trade. Dolly is bred and due soon im guessing she is a pygmy Nigerian cross she is 20 inches tall and full grown. Oreo is a Nigerian pygmy cross is 12 months old and 17 inches. He dad is a papered Nigerian buck and is 23 inches tall im not sure about mom other then she is a pygmy and the lady i got her said she has lots more to grow. So im guessing mom is at least 20 inches.
Her are some pics of the girls. I have not got a good pic of oreo as she is a bit wild still.








Dolly








Oreo


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty girls!

What I have found with my cross kids born in the previous 8 years is that regardless of how small the buck is, moms genetics also play a role in what the kids look like... even bred to my pygmy Hank, I've gotten long legged, long bodied pygmy colored kids. Its never the same from year to year.

If you look at my website... Bailey looks similar to your Oreo, her dad was a pygmy and her mom a nigi/pygmy
Angels mom is a nigi/pygmy...her dad is my Hank, she has nigi color and pygmy build..short and wide but long body.
Bootsie is a pygmy/nigi with her mom being nigi/pygmy and her dad being a pygmy
Teddy is Bootsies son, his dad is my reg. ND buck Chief.... genetics on both parents play into how the kids will look. I've bred Teddy to Angel and have gotten nigi looking kids as well as thick pygmy kids.
Don't count out the white buck just yet, he may be taller but his bone is more refined than the pygmy. EDITED to add comparison pic of my boys. Teddy is on the left, pygmy Hank in middle and Chief on right...Chief is Teddys sire.


----------

